# New Chapter to start in Central Florida



## SawdustLife

Hello Everyone,
This post is just to let you know that we will be starting a local chapter of the IAP here in Central Florida. We are still working out the finer details but we are planing on our first meeting either late September or early October. We will be doing demonstrations, show-offs, and more. Meetings will be at Woodcraft of Orlando. If you are interested, reply here or send me a message.
Thanks and see you in the shop!
Mark


----------



## ssajn

Congrats on you new Chapter. 

Contact ed4copies or me if you would like info on starting/managing a chapter. As a member of the Chapter Steering Committee we've created a checklist to assist in starting a Chapter.

Good luck with your new chapter.


----------



## jamesfl

Hi,
I am new to pen turning and reside in Lakeland. Is there a meeting scheduled for January 2014?


----------



## ssajn

jamesfl said:


> Hi,
> I am new to pen turning and reside in Lakeland. Is there a meeting scheduled for January 2014?



I'm not sure but your welcome to join us. If you can tolerate our weather and don't mind a long drive. :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## SawdustLife

We are going to try again for a meeting.  If you are interested, post a response here, send a message or e-mail to me, or contact Woodcraft of Orlando and ask for Mark.  
Thanks!


----------

